# latest OTA 2.11.605.19 update



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm trying to go back to stock, anyone have a decent link to download the latest ruu, other than the android police one?

also, can i just flash through hboot then unroot or s-on or whatever its called using the htc tool? the post about returning to stock is useless to me, the link dont work.

thanks


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

never mind, i found it, please delete.


----------



## SlimShady (May 3, 2012)

felixaj said:


> never mind, i found it, please delete.


Oh u found a working link??? Can u please share? I want to stay rooted and go back to stock. Tbolt battery life is fine with gb plus I debloat manually anyway. I want everything on my phone to work like its supposed to, and I miss connected media :'(

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

SlimShady said:


> Oh u found a working link??? Can u please share? I want to stay rooted and go back to stock. Tbolt battery life is fine with gb plus I debloat manually anyway. I want everything on my phone to work like its supposed to, and I miss connected media :'(
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


If you want to stay rooted and run stock, why not just run the latest gingerbreadrock (rooted 2.11.605.19, but non debloated version, there are different versions)?

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I found it as one of the stickies at xda.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## SlimShady (May 3, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> If you want to stay rooted and run stock, why not just run the latest gingerbreadrock (rooted 2.11.605.19, but non debloated version, there are different versions)?
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


Its not the same. Not exactly. I remember how one guy made a battery mod for gingerbreadrock and another guy who was running the official 2.11.605.19 stock rom (deodexed + debloated) flashed it and it screwed up his kernel files or something. i think my memory is exaggerating it was probly a lot less worse. But when the stock rom guy asked for help everyone from that post gave him shit cuz in the description of the battery mod post it said the mod was only for gingerbreadrock. However, in the description for gingerbread rock it said and still says that the rom is completely stock, just rooted and deodexed and other minor things.

Everyone says gbrock is completely stock. Its not stock. I'm running KillaSense 3.7.19 right now. I remember when 2.11.605.19 was first leaked. Everyone was having camera issues, even gb rock, and one guy said "idk what u guys r talking about. Im rooted stock rom and the camera works just fine..."

Thats not y i wanna go bak tho. I understand that the camera was just a kernel issue. I just want the feel of completely stock. Idk.

*Oh and also on all the stock 2.11.605.19 roms and a couple before that there is no paginated scrolling but on a lot of "stock" rooted roms there are. The devs just do it unintentionally, they dont do it on purpose.

Im not trying to hate. I know i sound like a hater. All the custom roms out there are great and i rly appreciate all the devs hard work in making them. I just want to go bak to stock so i can be sure certain parts of my phone will work no matter what the situation.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimShady (May 3, 2012)

felixaj said:


> I found it as one of the stickies at xda.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Can u please share???

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you don't like a rooted device, you don't. Unrooting depends on how exactly you rooted. Trter's all in one thunderbolt root tool has the bases of rooting/unrooting covered if you have a compatible computer. It will put you on stock 2.11.605.9, which will OTA to 2.11.605.19 shortly thereafter. GBrock 3.2 IS untouched besides rooted... 3.3 has been altered and is not fully stock. That's all.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

SlimShady said:


> Can u please share???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Here's a link to the thread. Downloads should be working and instructions are self-explanatory IMO.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310014

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## SlimShady (May 3, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> If you don't like a rooted device, you don't. Unrooting depends on how exactly you rooted. Trter's all in one thunderbolt root tool has the bases of rooting/unrooting covered if you have a compatible computer. It will put you on stock 2.11.605.9, which will OTA to 2.11.605.19 shortly thereafter. GBrock 3.2 IS untouched besides rooted... 3.3 has been altered and is not fully stock. That's all.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


Dude, i like a rooted device, i just wanna be rooted on the stock rom

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

SlimShady said:


> Dude, i like a rooted device, i just wanna be rooted on the stock rom
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I ran like that for awhile too. It was nice not having to worry about unforeseen bugs, but I couldn't stand the drop in fluidity and multitasking I noticed when I modded the stock RUU to my liking instead of using a custom rom. Personal preference I guess.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, I ran like that for awhile too. It was nice not having to worry about unforeseen bugs, but I couldn't stand the drop in fluidity and multitasking I noticed when I modded the stock RUU to my liking instead of using a custom rom. Personal preference I guess.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


The worst thing about rooted stock is the midnight ota that bricks your phone!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> The worst thing about rooted stock is the midnight ota that bricks your phone!


Yeah, when I first rooted and was stock rooted, it took me some time to figure out that dmclient.apk and/or otacerts could be frozen/deleted/modified to stop that. Even just the thought of the blue android and triangle with the exclamation point gets me enraged! Lol

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## SlimShady (May 3, 2012)

recDNA said:


> The worst thing about rooted stock is the midnight ota that bricks your phone!


Ya i always found the midnight ota annoying but it wud never brick my phone clockworkmod recovery always blocked it i wud just get pissed off that my phone wudn't charge at night.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

